# Mystery pregnancy ??



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Last yr I got a filly who was almost two an she was on her heat cycle. I brought her home an after quarrintine put her in the field with my 20 yr old arabian gelding. I noticed he had taken quiet a liking to her an he mounted her. I laughed my butt off cause it was the first time Id seen him ever mount a mare. Well I've had her about 11 months now she hasn't been with any other horse but my Naughty. I have noticed her teats are larger an she is lactating starting to relax in her rear. I have even seen something bulge out her side like 3 to 4 inches put my hand on it an it kinda rolled an moved. It has kicked her I do believe which in turn from calmly grazzing to squeal buck kick. She has been doing allot of stretching acting uncomfortable. She nips at her sides as well as kick at it. I can see something move from one side of her belly to the other she came from a farm with no stud to a farm with no stud. I believe she is pregnant cause of what I've seen an felt. But both my husband an dad say she's not cause she's not big an fat. Can she really be pregnant? Or is there something else that could cause a filly who has never had a baby to start lactating an have something bulge like that out her flank area just behind her ribs? I'm baffled by the happenings an so is the woman I got her from said there was no way she got with a stud before I got her. I've had horses all my life but always been a boy an never had a mare pregnant. Their like a whole different critter to me.  Any an ALL advice welcomed.  Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Uhm vet. 

And I don't even wanna know what's up with the user name. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Call a vet.

Gut movements and breath can resemble foal movement. Mares can also have phantom pregnancies. 

Call a vet.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Uhm vet.
> 
> And I don't even wanna know what's up with the user name. :shock:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. I didn't think I would laugh at anything today but you gave me one.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

troll...?


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol your welcome for the laugh but if your thinking dirty about it cause it has my horses name in it. Then your a child an need to grow up. I've had him since he was born an I raised trained him an all. He's. Not just my horse or pet he's my best friend an protecter. He's the best horse ever love him dearly... I don't really want to call a vet out here an pay him 100 just to tell me what I believe is right or for him to say no an her have a baby. Vets aren't always right. I do know my horse very well an I know she has been acting real different lately. I don't have allot of money an I see it being a waste. I'm not worried if she's pregnant she has a baby she has a baby she don't she don't. But if I believe something is wrong with her an may need a vet I will call a vet. I just wanna know if there is anything that could cause her to do what she's doing other than being pregnant. I'm hoping that I'm right an my gelding is the daddy some how have always regreted having him fixed cause he turned out 
to be such a wonderful horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

do you have a picture showing belly & udder? I won't necessarily read too much into it unless she has a huge belly & full tight bag:lol:. Young mares are kinda like teenage girls,when they come more mature those first heat cycles some get a puffy udder. Belly movements can just be normal gut movements,but when we are looking at them with suspicions of pregnancy we can tend to read more into that movement thinking it is foal like:wink: If she really looks preggo to you, call a vet & have her checked. It will set your mind at ease knowing one way or another..


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

natisha said:


> Thank you. I didn't think I would laugh at anything today but you gave me one.


 C'mon Naughty69Hottie. I think you we're the one who named him that to begin with so it's not us that had our minds elsewhere...

If your not concerned about calling a vet then be expected to be hounded by other forum members. Pregnancy is serious and either way she should be seen by the vet but since you can't afford it and/or arent concerned if she's really preggo them I need to say nomore here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

No money for a vet unless it's an emergency. I see how this is gonna play out.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> No money for a vet unless it's an emergency. I see how this is gonna play out.


I'm sorry but ROTFLOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> Lol your welcome for the laugh but if your thinking dirty about it cause it has my horses name in it. Then your a child an need to grow up. I've had him since he was born an I raised trained him an all. He's. Not just my horse or pet he's my best friend an protecter. He's the best horse ever love him dearly... I don't really want to call a vet out here an pay him 100 just to tell me what I believe is right or for him to say no an her have a baby. Vets aren't always right. I do know my horse very well an I know she has been acting real different lately. have allot of mI don't oney an I see it being a waste. I'm not worried if she's pregnant she has a baby she has a baby she don't she don't. But if I believe something is wrong with her an may need a vet I will call a vet. I just wanna know if there is anything that could cause her to do what she's doing other than being pregnant. I'm hoping that I'm right an my gelding is the daddy some how have always regreted having him fixed cause he turned out
> to be such a wonderful horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you don't have a lot of money, why do you have two horses? Are you capable of having *three?*
And wouldn't you rather play it safe and call a vet? What if there's something really wrong with her?

And there are some VERY knowledgeable people on here, but _*you should really call a vet*_ not come to a website where people might not take you seriously if you're worried that something is wrong with your horse.

Just saying.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Well her bag isn't full an tight but it is filling up an I can milk her she's not big an fat we had a bad winter. But I have seen her belly get wider swing from one side to another while she wasn't moving nor changing weight. I seen it kick her it was a fast jabbing movement an I've seen it stick out like 4 inches place my hand on it an it felt solid then it kinda rolled away from me in a way. So I don't believe it was gas or her breathing. An since she has been in the field by herself I've heard her squeal an see her kick at her stomach. Haven't been around many pregnant mares with babies but it sounds like baby to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There's four possibilities I'm seeing right now, other than oh vair oh's quite plausible suggestion ;-).

1. Phantom pregnancy
2. Mare was with a stallion before you bought her
3. Your "gelding" still has his testes

In any case, you need to have a vet out. Yes, vets can be wrong. So can your family doctor, are you going to stop seeing him?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Then there ya go, it's a baby, congrats. 

Now don't forget the mare's shots, extra feed rations, a birthing kit, the vet coming out after labor to check the placenta, iodining the umbilical cord, giving the foal an enema, feeding a pregnant mare and foal, foal halters, foal training, good fencing, supervision, time and money.  Good luck!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> Then there ya go, it's a baby, congrats.
> 
> Now don't forget the mare's shots, extra feed rations, a birthing kit, the vet coming out after labor to check the placenta, iodining the umbilical cord, giving the foal an enema, feeding a pregnant mare and foal, foal halters, foal training, good fencing, supervision, time and money.  Good luck!


Thank you.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> No money for a vet unless it's an emergency. I see how this is gonna play out.


Oh hi, can I sit by you? I'll share my popcorn..


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Well like I said if I believe she needs a vet I'll get a vet yes I can afford them all. I don't even know if I'm gonna want to keep her baby not till it gets here. If its not goodlooking an shows its not worth keeping I'm gonna sell it. If its goodlooking shows its worth keeping an if my daughter takes as much of a liking to the baby as I think Ill keep it. I don't go to the dr for every cough sneeze cut or fever an neither does my horses. I am very capable of taking care of them myself. But again like I said if I believe I need a vet Ill call one. I know my zz well enough that Ill be able to tell if something is wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> Well like I said if I believe she needs a vet I'll get a vet yes I can afford them all. I don't even know if I'm gonna want to keep her baby not till it gets here. If its not goodlooking an shows its not worth keeping I'm gonna sell it. If its goodlooking shows its worth keeping an if my daughter takes as much of a liking to the baby as I think Ill keep it. I don't go to the dr for every cough sneeze cut or fever an neither does my horses. I am very capable of taking care of them myself. But again like I said if I believe I need a vet Ill call one. I know my zz well enough that Ill be able to tell if something is wrong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


obviously not. you came on here asking if something was wrong.
don't contradict yourself


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well according to her signature she is trying to cure her pony's illness.... so sounds like vet isn't high on list for a little thing like a possible pregnacy:-(


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> Well like I said if I believe she needs a vet I'll get a vet yes I can afford them all. I don't even know if I'm gonna want to keep her baby not till it gets here. If its not goodlooking an shows its not worth keeping I'm gonna sell it. If its goodlooking shows its worth keeping an if my daughter takes as much of a liking to the baby as I think Ill keep it. I don't go to the dr for every cough sneeze cut or fever an neither does my horses. I am very capable of taking care of them myself. But again like I said if I believe I need a vet Ill call one. I know my zz well enough that Ill be able to tell if something is wrong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So you had a home delivery without any medical supervision? Because that is what you are deciding to give your horse, should she be pregnant.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

OP, do you have any current pictures of your mare? The ones on your profile look a bit underweight and not pregnant to me


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Well according to her signature she is trying to cure her pony's illness.... so sounds like vet isn't high on list for a little thing like a possible pregnacy:-(


What are you talking about? Horses have lived in the wild without vets for thousands of years. Besides, vets are wrong a lot of the time anyway. It's not like they had to go to school for half their life. Wouldn't want to pay someone to tell her something she already knows, gosh.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> Well like I said if I believe she needs a vet I'll get a vet yes I can afford them all. I don't even know if I'm gonna want to keep her baby not till it gets here. If its not goodlooking an shows its not worth keeping I'm gonna sell it. If its goodlooking shows its worth keeping an if my daughter takes as much of a liking to the baby as I think Ill keep it. I don't go to the dr for every cough sneeze cut or fever an neither does my horses. I am very capable of taking care of them myself. But again like I said if I believe I need a vet Ill call one. I know my zz well enough that Ill be able to tell if something is wrong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


 aha, that made me giggle a bit


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> aha, that made me giggle a bit



I try lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I think we've all drunk the kool-aid. Time to kool-off before we get a spanking. xD


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Dummy I was asking to see if there was anything else it could be. Didn't say I thought something was wrong with her other than believing she is pregnant. So I'm not contradicting myself thank you. I'm not going to let any harm come to my horse. Been taking care of them for yrs myself along with my 2 dogs now 2 kids an my husband. Your not talking to some kid who don't know jack just not allot about mares.I didn't make a post for peope to try an talk to me like a kid I did it for more research to see if there was something I didn't know out there that someone else did. Sharing knowledge with eachother builds sense I have more common sense than most an things I consider common sense you'd consider knowledge. So do not talk to me like a kid an if its not something to answer the post other than the obvious to any post call a vet then don't post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> I don't go to the dr for every cough sneeze cut or fever an neither does my horses.


....Were we talking about a horse with a cough?

No, we're talking about a possibly pregnant horse that needs boosters and proactive pregnancy care throughout the rest of her term. Would you go to the doctor if you thought you were pregnant?

The more she posts, the more I think it's a troll sitting behind the computer (or iPod/mobile device, in this case) laughing her butt off.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

But if you don't want to hear "call a vet"
Then why bother asking? That's the best thing for your horse if she is pregnant. You should make sure that she's okay.
Wouldn't you rather have the vet deliver your foal and make sure that everything is going along smoothly?


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

No I don't have any recent photos of her she is a healthy looking horse not fat but we didn't have a very good winter either. She kinda looks pregnant cause her stomach seems to go more straight back instead of curving up like normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

kinda? or REALLY looks pregnant?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Why don't you read this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/chantis-pregnancy-thread-118179/

It has some valuable information on it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you sure the vet got everything when your boy was gelded? After all, if you have never had mares before as his pasture mate, who is to say that he still doesn't have something? You may want him checked out just in case. Especially since you have such a young mare as a pasture buddy. IMO


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok the horse is gonna be having the baby any day by calculations she has been wormed shots for normal horse an all before I started realising an believeing she is pregnant. I just had a baby 3 monhs ago thank you an its my second one. I am keeping a close eye on her. She is in the field right next to my home my porch hangs over in the field enough that I put a set of cross ties below. I sit on my porch allot as well. If she goes to have a baby my dad will know what to do. We use to breed an raise arabians but stopped when I was young and Naughty was the last foal out of our stock. But my dad was never very good at telling if they were pregnant or not. Lost a few foals due to him saying not pregnant. He won't tell me anything cause he don't believe she is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

How did you loose the foal because you thought they weren't pregnant?
I'm guessing you didn't call the vet, since your father didn't think they were pregnant. 
hmm..


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Your father will know what to do, you say.
But will you know what to do if he isn't available?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

> Lost a few foals due to him saying not pregnant.


that's why there are vets! to tell you if the horse is or isn't pregnant!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

and your father says this mare isn't pregnant.. Well if she is, what if you loose your foal?
Why don't you have the vet come and put their two cents in.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Well.. geldings will mount a mare. They will get a stiffy. they do not produce sperm. A cryptorchid has one retained teste and will produce sperm. Figure 11 months approx for term . If she has never been with a Stallion.. maybe its.. 
an ALIEN>.. heeeehe ee 
Oh and You should have the Vet check her, if not before, at least after wards to make sure she has passed the placenta and did not tear her uterus. Even though your Dad raised horses and killed a few foals. I would Call a VET


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I got this. OP - this is the best way to tell on the internet if your horse is pregnant. Go to this link, and follow each step meticulously - at the end of the process you will know for sure.

Online Equine Pregnancy Test - Is my horse pregnant?


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol well my mom saikd they got it all she made sure of it but then again she doesn't remember things like she use to. So I'm not sure oh an he has had mares as pasture buddies his sister for the longest time but he never once tried to mount her. He's never mounted a mare till her. I've rode him as a gelding all his life til a accident happened an he got ring bone across the pastern joint an no longer can ride him. He always had a tendency to act a lil studdish but it didn't bother me an was able to control him with out problem. If they didn't get it all an he's just been a picky mystery stallion all this time I'm glad he finnally found a mare he finds worthy of his seed. Lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I got this. OP - this is the best way to tell on the internet if your horse is pregnant. Go to this link, and follow each step meticulously - at the end of the process you will know for sure.
> 
> Online Equine Pregnancy Test - Is my horse pregnant?


you. you, my friend are just wonderful.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve is that you say you aren't a child but you write like one....I can barely understand anything you write...GRR...curse my BA in English....

Anyway, good luck if she is pregnant and hope you figure out what is wrong if she isn't.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Some people really should lay off. I mean at least she came asking for advice. Yes I agree she needs a vet for the mare, but really why try tearing her apart!?!? Does that make you feel better about yourselves?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, honestly it started with the username for me. I couldn't take it seriously and got a little carried away.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i still say Alien baby.. not a geldings that saved his seed, and the person whom sold her this filly/mare may not have had a stud on the property , but if there was a stud next door......


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I usually try to stay way outta threads like this but my biggest pet peeve in the entire world is writing in text speak when you are not sending a text message...it's the main reason that while I have a BA in English, I am not using it to teach...I can't stand how our language has been reduced to acronym's...

I do wish the OP lots of luck and will send prayers out to both her and the mare that things go smoothly when it's her time if she's pregnant. Just another foal I can oogle and not have to clean up after!


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> Ok the horse is gonna be having the baby any day by calculations she has been wormed shots for normal horse an all before I started realising an believeing she is pregnant. I just had a baby 3 monhs ago thank you an its my second one. I am keeping a close eye on her. She is in the field right next to my home my porch hangs over in the field enough that I put a set of cross ties below. I sit on my porch allot as well. If she goes to have a baby my dad will know what to do. We use to breed an raise arabians but stopped when I was young and Naughty was the last foal out of our stock. But my dad was never very good at telling if they were pregnant or not. Lost a few foals due to him saying not pregnant. He won't tell me anything cause he don't believe she is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How can you all breed horses for a living and yet not know when they are pregnant ? I thought if you were breeding horses you could keep and eye on your mares and know when they are in heat and when they were with the stallion? I don't understand why you started this thread when you already had made your mind made up from the get-go?! I find it kind of funny when you said in one of your posts something about his waiting all this time to mount a mare and being picky and finding a mare worthy or his seed??? Seriously , they are animals! If animals were so picky about who they mate with we wouldn't have to worry about incest. The only way you will ever know what is going on with her is by having a VET come out ....I mean unless you have supermans number and he could take a look for you ? You also said you weren't a child and what not , stop acting like one and grow up a little bit, this is a living thing we are talking about that is going to need help if she is pregnant , and if money isn't a problem (which for some odd reason I think is ) you would have already had a vet out there . I am new to owning horses but I know they come with a lot of responsibility and owners shouldn't be so naive and willing to take risks . Just saying !!!


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

My dad didn't kill any foals kiddos. I wasn't even around at that time my dad did have a life before me. But when the horse isn't fat he thinks no. Read the full message before you post or better yet don't post. Once she has the baby I will have the vet out. But I'm not going to have him out till either he is needed or after she has the baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Jewelsb said:


> Some people really should lay off. I mean at least she came asking for advice. Yes I agree she needs a vet for the mare, but really why try tearing her apart!?!? Does that make you feel better about yourselves?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes the truth hurts..If someone wants to post about something like this on an OPEN forum, you can get ready to hear things you aren't going to like. It's the truth, and sometimes the truth hurts but it IS what needs to be said..and obviously heard by the OP but it's not looking like she's caring much about the the fact this WHOLE situation can and will get MUCH worse without proper care for her horses... I'm sorry, but as a horse owner, I go without things to make sure my horses have the best care they can..and if they don't have that care or I can't provide the best care for them it's time to sale or rehome the animal. It's not the horse's fault it's in that situation.. It's the owners..and even if she rescued the horses she should be responsible enough and even KIND enough to let the horse go to a better home where all of it's needs can be met...

The OP has NO way of knowing if the mare is even pregnant... She hasn't had any vet care for the mare, and it's looking like she's not planning on it.. That, to me is just irresponsible.. Just as is bringing another grade foal into the world when there are already SO many foals and horses that need homes now. Why keep breeding for the slaughter house? 

I truly, TRULY, hope that this situation takes a turn for the better but I'm not exactly seeing where there is going to be a whole lot of change..


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

If this is the mare in question, she needs some serious food.



















And mares can be pregnant and skinny... it's even worse for them..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

It sounds like you say you have the money to own and care for 3 horses, but you believe having the vet out to confirm your pregnancy is a 'waste of time and money'. I would not say that my horses health and well being is a waste, and it shouldn't be, for anyone. If my horse was looking droopy, had diarrhea, and wasn't eating, I, personally would have the vet out ASAP. 

In my opinion, you need to have a vet out, get your mare checked out, confirm yes, or no, and ask questions and read up on preg. mare and mare and foal training and upkeep, because you pretty much said yourself you don't have much experience with pregnant mares. 

And another; there is no way on earth a 20 year old 'gelding' can get a mare pregnant, unless your version 'gelding' isn't the same as ours. I have seen our female cows mount each other, it's a common dominance thing. 

You come on a website asking strangers' opinions, and you get sassy with us for being more concerned for your mares sake. You invited us to share, and said yourself 'all advice welcome'.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

So by what calculations are you going by ? How far along should she be if she is "pregnant"? Do you find it odd that she is not gaining weight? You say you have common sense but I am starting to wonder ? I really hope for the mare's sake that she is not pregnant beacause to me you're not being very responsible , but then again that is just my opinion!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Calming Melody said:


> So by what calculations are you going by ? How far along should she be if she is "pregnant"? Do you find it odd that she is not gaining weight? You say you have common sense but I am starting to wonder ? I really hope for the mare's sake that she is not pregnant beacause to me you're not being very responsible , but then again that is just my opinion!


i think that's almost everyone's opinion


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok I'm typing on a lil phone so I have typos big deal. I wish people would actually read things all thoroughly that I said. My god this site has gone down hill. I don't feel I should have to tell my life story. My family has not raised horses in 20 yrs. My dad will be available cause he lives next door. We have no stallions none close by an the woman I got her from said no stud on their farm or any close by. My horse is also an exception to life he's smarter than most horses. You wouldn't believe the things he has done and zz is turning out to be just like him. I am very close with my horses not only are they my pets they are my best friends. I observe their behavior an watch them in the field. They follow me around like puppies an protect me with their lives. Don't believe me read about arabians an when you have a bond with them they'll do anything for you all you do is ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

That was pics of her before she turned 2 an like the day after I had bought her. She looks like a total different horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> Ok I'm typing on a lil phone so I have typos big deal. I wish people would actually read things all thoroughly that I said. My god this site has gone down hill. I don't feel I should have to tell my life story. My family has not raised horses in 20 yrs. My dad will be available cause he lives next door. We have no stallions none close by an the woman I got her from said no stud on their farm or any close by. My horse is also an exception to life he's smarter than most horses. You wouldn't believe the things he has done and zz is turning out to be just like him. I am very close with my horses not only are they my pets they are my best friends. I observe their behavior an watch them in the field. They follow me around like puppies an protect me with their lives. Don't believe me read about arabians an when you have a bond with them they'll do anything for you all you do is ask.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


but if they care about you so much, why don't you feed your mare some more and call the vet so you care for them too.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I think you are being a plain, irresponsible horse owner. You are obviously a younger person, and I am not afraid to admit I am too!(14). But if I bought a mare I thought was pregnant, I would have the vet out to ultrasound her and make sure she is UTD on worming and meds, and that everything is going smoothly. You need to act a little more mature and AT LEAST type like an adult, please. I mean, what adult thinks a gelding can impregnate a mare? 

Your mare is skinny, you refuse to call a vet unless it's an emergency, you have two horses already, ect. You think it's a waste to make sure your mare is okay. You say you have the money, and money has nothing to do with the fact you won't call a frickin vet, but this all leads me to the fact it does...


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> That was pics of her before she turned 2 an like the day after I had bought her. She looks like a total different horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you should post some new pics. She's probably pretty, if she's gained weight like you said


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> Ok I'm typing on a lil phone so I have typos big deal. I wish people would actually read things all thoroughly that I said. My god this site has gone down hill. I don't feel I should have to tell my life story. My family has not raised horses in 20 yrs. My dad will be available cause he lives next door. We have no stallions none close by an the woman I got her from said no stud on their farm or any close by. My horse is also an exception to life he's smarter than most horses. You wouldn't believe the things he has done and zz is turning out to be just like him. I am very close with my horses not only are they my pets they are my best friends. I observe their behavior an watch them in the field. They follow me around like puppies an protect me with their lives. Don't believe me read about arabians an when you have a bond with them they'll do anything for you all you do is ask.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well , I for one wouldn't want to be your "friend" or protect you with my life if I was your horse when you refuse to return the same favor! 
Oh by the way since you won't be having a vet out , when are you going to be giving her vaccinations again?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> Ok I'm typing on a lil phone so I have typos big deal. I wish people would actually read things all thoroughly that I said. My god this site has gone down hill. I don't feel I should have to tell my life story. My family has not raised horses in 20 yrs. My dad will be available cause he lives next door. We have no stallions none close by an the woman I got her from said no stud on their farm or any close by.



It's not just typos.. It's things like "lil" and shortcuts for words that make you seem like a child.. and throwing a "," in every once in a while wouldn't hurt you..Or using full sentences..



Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> My horse is also an exception to life he's smarter than most horses. You wouldn't believe the things he has done and zz is turning out to be just like him. I am very close with my horses not only are they my pets they are my best friends. I observe their behavior an watch them in the field. They follow me around like puppies an protect me with their lives. Don't believe me read about arabians an when you have a bond with them they'll do anything for you all you do is ask.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Frankly, I don't care how smart your horse is, how great of a bond you have, how much you observe their behavior, or if you think they protect you.. That does NOT mean you're a good and responsible owner. Period. That is a childish fantasy..To think that just because you and your horse have a bond and he's "smart" is the whole deal..No, it's not.

There are MANY different ideas of a "smart" horse also..


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe she has inside of her_ a legend born of the sands and sired by the night sky.









_


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

You know what pretty much none of you ave read an pieced together what I've said in the process of answering all these stupid comments an remarks. Listen here if it was my money the vet would be freaking out here to confirm it but neither my husband or father believe she is pregnant an so they don't fork over money for dr. But if she goes into labor a dr will be called. I'm not irrisposible if I was both of my daughters wouldn't be as smart an as good as they are. Zz would not have made the trasformation from a half wild filly knew nothing an trembled to even the sight of a brush.to a calm cool collected already ridding and never once tried to buck with me. When I bought her she had gotten severly hurt on her leggs an she was not use to being handled and I had to bandage them an wrap them both. Look at them now and you can't even tell shed been hurt. I know and care for my horse more than any of you lil kids could even immagiine. I have spent millions of hours with my horses but not be ridding them at all during that time. I can tell when my horse is in pain feeling good tired sore just by looking into their eyes an observing their behavior. So drop the whole ridding my *** **** for no reason other than your finding it fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

She is a beautiful horse an has the pretty wild coloring. Have had several people try to buy her off me but they realised pretty quick it was a no go. Typing on a lil phone ha I'm not up for trying to type every single word to satisfy you lol don't like it then read a different post an butt out of my thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Look, we can't answer your question because we people on the internet:

A) Have no reference photos of your horse.
B) Cannot use a thermometer or draw blood tests over the web.
C) None of our answers would appease you anyway.

So if you're the horse whisperer, handle it. Stop asking for things we can't give you.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

First of, we're not all 'kiddos' or 'lil kids'. Many users on this forum are reputable, responsible horse owners, breeders, and trainers, and I am standing up for them, and all the other adults concerned for your mare. I, myself, may be only a teenager with experience with one horse, but I'm not the only one here. 
So listen here 'kiddo', we aren't riding your *** for the fun of it. 

If you want us to treat with adult respect, you are going to have to be responsible like an adult, and act like an adult. In pretty much everyone's eyes here, you are an irresponsible child. And the way you type isn't helping your situation any more.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

No one is "ridding" your *** because it's fun. The concern being expressed is valid - a vet SHOULD be called to ALL pregnancies in horses. That is just what responsible owners do. Vets have been through nearly a decade of schooling to know what to look for to make sure a pregnancy is progressing smoothly. They need to check for twins - if there are twins, morbidity is high for both foals, and it also can cause complications for the mare. The vet will want to know about this PRIOR to deliver so all plans can be made to try to save the foals. This is just one of the checks that a vet NEEDS to do before the mare goes into foal. This is part of being a responsible owner - yes, you can see if your horse is unwell, but, as you would know having been pregnant yourself, many issues with pregnancy have no symptoms at all. If your husband/father control the money you can spend, then you need to either have a "come to jesus" meeting with them to explain how important it really is to have adequate vet care, or you need to seriously think about rehoming your horses. Part of being a truly responsible owner involves knowing when letting go is in their best interests.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm just done..I hope your horses' situation improves and you realize how important it is for proper care for your horses before it's too late. Good luck.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Calming Melody said:


> How can you all breed horses for a living and yet not know when they are pregnant ? I thought if you were breeding horses you could keep and eye on your mares and know when they are in heat and when they were with the stallion? I don't understand why you started this thread when you already had made your mind made up from the get-go?! I find it kind of funny when you said in one of your posts something about his waiting all this time to mount a mare and being picky and finding a mare worthy or his seed??? Seriously , they are animals! If animals were so picky about who they mate with we wouldn't have to worry about incest. The only way you will ever know what is going on with her is by having a VET come out ....I mean unless you have supermans number and he could take a look for you ? You also said you weren't a child and what not , stop acting like one and grow up a little bit, this is a living thing we are talking about that is going to need help if she is pregnant , and if money isn't a problem (which for some odd reason I think is ) you would have already had a vet out there . I am new to owning horses but I know they come with a lot of responsibility and owners shouldn't be so naive and willing to take risks . Just saying !!!


If you would read the message I didn't call him a gelding said maybe they didn't get it all an he was just a mystery stallion. A stallion cause the drs didn't get it all. He's never pregnanted a mare before an he's never mounted a mare before zz. I've always believed him to not be able to do anything but when zz turns up pregnant an no stallion can be thought of an there was olnly one horse I seen mount her. Yes impossiable if they got it all. Calm down an read the whole message before saying things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> You know what pretty much none of you ave read an pieced together what I've said in the process of answering all these stupid comments an remarks. Listen here if it was my money the vet would be freaking out here to confirm it but neither my husband or father believe she is pregnant an so they don't fork over money for dr. But if she goes into labor a dr will be called. I'm not irrisposible if I was both of my daughters wouldn't be as smart an as good as they are. Zz would not have made the trasformation from a half wild filly knew nothing an trembled to even the sight of a brush.to a calm cool collected already ridding and never once tried to buck with me. When I bought her she had gotten severly hurt on her leggs an she was not use to being handled and I had to bandage them an wrap them both. Look at them now and you can't even tell shed been hurt. I know and care for my horse more than any of you lil kids could even immagiine. I have spent millions of hours with my horses but not be ridding them at all during that time. I can tell when my horse is in pain feeling good tired sore just by looking into their eyes an observing their behavior. So drop the whole ridding my *** **** for no reason other than your finding it fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This has nothing to do with being fun ! It has to do with a living animal that you are neglecting by not getting her checked out ! I am sorry but my husband and father wouldn't be telling me what to do and how to spend money if I needed a vet to come out ! Those are your babies remember your "friends". I think you are just young and naive and need some growing up to do and a lesson in responsibility. I looked at pictures of her and if her legs were that bad , where are the scars? Let me guess you didn't call a vet that time to ? Oh and by the way , if that horse was in that bad of condition why would you let her out in the pasture (hence getting mounted) and not staying in the stall so her legs could "heal"


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. So. Not sure why I'm throwing msyelf into this, but! 

Hi OP! Sounds like you have an interesting situation on your hands. I personally would have to believe that the farm you bought her from was not honest in studs, or doesn't define a stud like most. Who knows, they could have thought their yearling colts and so up were harmless, and not truly "studs", but just as well could have bred her.

Or perhaps your gelding is in fact not that. How long before the filly arrived was he gelded? Were you the one that had the procedure done, or did you buy him already a gelding? Could it be he's actually a cryptorchid stallion?

And do you have any new pictures of the mare now including both side views, back, teats, and vuvla?

Being her very young age, I'd advise to take great care in making sure the delivery is not complicated.

And good luck! Hope you have a healthy baby if she is indeed pregnant.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> If you would read the message I didn't call him a gelding said maybe they didn't get it all an he was just a mystery stallion. A stallion cause the drs didn't get it all. He's never pregnanted a mare before an he's never mounted a mare before zz. I've always believed him to not be able to do anything but when zz turns up pregnant an no stallion can be thought of an there was olnly one horse I seen mount her. Yes impossiable if they got it all. Calm down an read the whole message before saying things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I was going on what you said about your father breeding horses and losing foals because he didn't know they were pregnant . You know come to think of it , he didn't sound to responsible either when it came to breeding horses and not knowing when they were pregnant , I guess that saying is true : Apples don't fall to far from the tree


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I'm just done..I hope your horses' situation improves and you realize how important it is for proper care for your horses before it's too late. Good luck.


I agree. Obviously, the owner here isn't going to call someone to see her mare, because of finances or her family is holding her back, or whatever else excuses she is willing to make up, because 'Vets aren't always right' and whatnot. I don't think the whole truth is being told, or the owner may not want to face the reality of what is going on, and what she is really doing. 
I also agree 100% with Chiilaa, and what all the other adults- or kiddos, or little kids, or what ever else you desire to slap on our foreheads, have said. It seems that internet strangers care more about the safety and well being of a living creature, or creatures, than the owner does. 

I hope both the mare and foal (IF there even is one, no vet to really know) are okay, and get better. I pray everything goes smoothly. 
Good luck, beautiful horse.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm going to sit here and watch this trainwreck in progress :lol:

Can you yourself not afford the vet? seeing as you say that neither your husband nor father will fork out for the vet?
Are you treating her as an infoal mare? Has she had prenatal care, feed etc?
Do you have a birthplan for her? Secure fencing? Stable? Birthing kit?
What calculations are you going by?
Where is she paddocked now?

Not trying to be a b*tch, but honestly, you don't sound like your really that fussed on your horses well being if she is pregnant... Humans don't just get let be when we are pregnant, we have check-ups/ultrasounds/care etc, you know this, your a mum, so why does your horse not have this too?
You didn't just sit back and wait for a baby to pop out of you did you? Then you shouldn't be like that for your horse either.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

If my husband didn't have control of the finances I would have a vet ou here but since he an my father do not believe she is pregnant he said no. Unless she goes into labor or something is wrong then I can call the vet. He is the reason we had a bad winter. She had gained weight an was nice an round till winter hit and I was laid up an not able to take care of them an had to take a trip an was gone for 5 days an he didn't take care of the horses like he was suppose to. While I was gone he didn't even feed them when I got back an seen them I hit the fan. He does not like my horses since they don't like him. He doesn't care if they live or die. That is why I am doing all I can to find out all I can to make sure things go smoothly till she goes into labor an I can call the vet. So far so good with her. I didn't want to have to tell about my life to get things clear. If things even get through an seen clear. Its not me refusing to call the vet its my husband. He is not a horse lover or animal lover. Yes there was more to it just didn't want to put it out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's my last little tip..If you are having to be reliant on someone else to care for YOUR animals..Get a job. They are your responsibility.. You can't expect your husband to pay for everything and if there isn't anything keeping you from getting a job you should be trying your best to find a way to get one and make the money to support your horses.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Your husband sounds like an a$$ ..sorry but he does. I know you may love your horses but being your situation it may be best for you just to let them go to new homes where everyone will love and care for them. Sometimes when you love something you have to make sacrafices so the ones you love are well taken care of and not being selfish.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry, but no I don't think your gelding is going to be a daddy. I'm thinking she is most likely not bred. (I'm suprised you don't have any pics, I have TONS of my horses, but I'm a picture freak). 

I'm afraid it's just wishful thinking, it is clear you REALLY want her to be bred. IF she is, it sounds like the previous owners may not have been honest w/ you.

Personally I wouldn't be able to live w/ the not knowing (moreso if it was something I wanted), and would have to know for sure (foal watch is bad enough when you KNOW you horse is bred, and when she's due). I'm thinking maybe you're just afraid to find out she's not.

If she is I hope you share pics! Can't get enough baby pics! And that you can find out who the sire is.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

I had no idea she might be prgnant till just the other day. Also No I don't work so my husbands income is the only source. I may have two horses but zz is the only one who is actually mine. I sold naughty to my dad yrs ago. She is in a field by her self with a nice clean stall has had her shots an is healthy haven't given her any extra shots because nobody has told me I needed to. My other horse buddies say tetnus shot for them both an baby thing name has slipped my tongue but that's all they said she needed after the baby was born before the vet was able to get out. They have had mares in foal an one ol guy breeds his horse every so often. They all said pregnant but we're not sure how. My horse buddies believe an say she's pregnant but at my house my 6 yr old daughter an I believe she is but the others don't. So I do what I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

She needs to have shots before the "baby"comes . So if you husband doesn't likek horses and won't pay for a vet , how did you get her and how did you get her legs to heal up ..You made a comment about how bad her legs were and how you have to tend to that . You know , if you can't provide for these horses yourself you really need to try and find good homes for them where they will be properly taken care of , and if all of the people around you who breed horses have told you she is pregnant why are you on here asking for advice? Seems like you got lots around you in the flesh. I don't know but alot of what you say I believe is made up . Sorry if I seem like a bit*h but I am very passionate about animals and can't stand for people to be selfish when they can't take care of them like they should. Too many animals get neglected in this world or killed for no reason besides ignorance, stupidity , and just plain being selfish!


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

I have some pics of her but none of her since I believe her to be pregnant. I don't have the ability to upload my photos onto the net at this time nor have I for a while. I just know I have never seen a horses belly move the way hers has an not be pregnant. I've neverr seen an felt something solid push out of a horses flank area and then go back in an to the other side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sorry but I just don't believe you're doing all that you can..There is so much more that you could be doing/could have done for the mare.. Even if you can't get a job, you could be SO many extra things in order to make or save a little money to have the vet out..If I need extra money to make ends meet or to be able to pay an extra vet bill I'm not above raking yards, cleaning houses, or any other type of grunt work to make sure my horses are taken care of.. You can't rely on someone else to take care of your responsibilities..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wow.......that's all


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Naughty69hottiebynature said:


> I have some pics of her but none of her since I believe her to be pregnant. I don't have the ability to upload my photos onto the net at this time nor have I for a while. I just know I have never seen a horses belly move the way hers has an not be pregnant. I've neverr seen an felt something solid push out of a horses flank area and then go back in an to the other side.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You said you got her a year ago..horses are pregnant for 11 months , and you would have been able to tell she was months ago.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't believe you're doing all that you can..There is so much more that you could be doing/could have done for the mare.. Even if you can't get a job, you could be SO many extra things in order to make or save a little money to have the vet out..If I need extra money to make ends meet or to be able to pay an extra vet bill I'm not above raking yards, cleaning houses, or any other type of grunt work to make sure my horses are taken care of.. You can't rely on someone else to take care of your responsibilities..


 Couldn't agree more! I am a stay at home wife/mother myself and although my husband helps with my horses it's not enough and I have been getting the extra money by doing hay for people around our area for odds and ends and what nots that they need.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

I have suddenly seen her belly start moving around. That an her udders starting to lactate filling up, an me being able to milk them along with her vuvla starting to relax. If it wasn't for all that I wouldn't think pregnancy. The big thing that seemed to nessel in my hand like it was the top of its head is what really has me saying pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

I didn't say a yr ago said last yr is when I got her I've had her 11 months and horses sometimes do carry for a yr. But like I've said before don't know how she can be pregnant or who the daddy is but I will be able to tell more once it is here. If my horse buddies an I are right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Well what do you want us to tell you then?


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Looks like this isn't the only time you have had a horse that needed a vet and you didn't call one ! Personally people like you **** me off ! Stop getting more horses you can't take care of ! When my mom had her app and she got pregnant it didn't take 11 months for her to start showing , and we also had a VET come out and check on the mother periodicaly to make sure everything was ok , and the VET was on call for when she would be in labor ! My family didn't have a lot of money growing up but our horses got the care that they needed! Horses are expensive and they cost money , I was given my 2 babies but that doesn't mean they are free . It cost to care for a horse !


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Here I am sure you have pics on your phone and I can see you can be on the net while on your phone so send some pics of her to my email and I can post them for ya


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Time to stop feeding the trolls.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

He'll pay for what they need if I can get it at the store an its not real high in price but vet visits has to be a big reason an her possiably being pregnant isn't good or big enough for him since he don't believe. Thinks its puberty she's going through. I hadn't noticed things with her before cause when I noticed them thought they were odd an it was just her but now that she's lactating an vuvla loosening an her now being in the front field next to me instead of in the back field, me watching her more I'm seeing the baby move more an seeing how she feels. She started out all worried about naughty in the back field her in the front but now she seems to care less where she is. But acts. Like she can't get comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

How do you pay for vaccinations ? Just for the vet to come out and give them their shots was $200


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So far, this thread has been pretty rough all around. 

If no one has any ideas what might mimic a pregnancy, all the way with a "thing" being seen and felt moving under the skin, then it is pretty safe to assume that the mare is likely pregnant, and we have no other advice for this member than to get a vet out to confirm .
I think that about sums it up

. I know folks feel really passionate about horse care, and it's very frustrating when another person doesn't live up to your standards. If that frustration means you can't offer your good advice without riducule or sarcasm, then leave it to others who can manage the task and still keep to the forum's rules of courtesy.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Op, it is possible that your mare is having a false pregnancy, if she was mounted by your gelding it's possible that her hormones are out of whack, she really does need to be seen by a vet if she's not pregnant, she needs med to get her hormones straightened out. Good luck to you and your horse.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you that was mainly what I was wanting to know... I sent pics to your email. Like I said before she doesn't really look pregnant cause she's not fat an the photos were taken bout a month ago. My cell died when I sent the pics just like it dies when I take photos that's why I don't have more of her than what I do. I don't have any of her areas since I haven't taken any pics since I realised an believe she is pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

I will be having the vet out to see her later on either when the baby gets here or if things change for the worst or if she should of done had the baby an will have the vet check her out an will make a big enough fuss that my husband can't say no.  thank you all and have a good night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Here are the pics of the mare ( email said this was a month ago)


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I don't believe she is pregnant , she would have had been pretty far along last month and should def be showing more..just my opinion


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

PLEASE somebody tell me she isn't side reining her horse with baling TWINE. x.x - in a tom thumb!?


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol no I'm not side reining with baleing twine. Lol its not twine at all its part of my rigging for her to get use to when just standing in. Told ya she doesn't look pregnant but neither did the horse each time when my dad said she didn't take an my mom said shell have it soon. Then they found a foal in the snow dead. I had a friend who had gotten a mare never got fat or showed she was pregnant till right before she had the baby. She bought her an didn't know she was pregnant till right before. So just cause she's not fat isn't a reason to say she ain't. Hell I didn't get real fat with my baby I just had. People had trouble believing I was pregnant but blood pressure kept me laid up. I was healthy an so was my baby an I didn't get as big as I did with my first kid. Also my way of training a horse is a well tried method has been successful everytime horse wanted me on their back an did wonderfull as they learned an never once try an buck with me. I've turned out some good horses with my methods so don't question about them their not for discussion and I. Won't reveal my secrets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

So much for having a natural, unbreakable bond with your horses if you have to tie their heads to their saddle with plastic string... you can keep your secrets, thank you very much... OR that you are breaking a horse in a tom thumb... almost forgot that.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

It's obvious that you are set in your own ways and opinions and are not taking any others into consideration. I have been around horses my whole life , granted I don't know anything about training or behavior correcting , but I can ride and what not , but every horse my mom had that was pregnant that we gave proper care to ended up getting big . Lack of weight in my opinion if a horse is pregnant is not good , and I myself wouldn't compare my pregnancy to a horses being that they are animals and different than us.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread has given the OP a lot to think about. I am going to close it now. I hope the OP will let us know if the mare is pregnant of not, and if all goes well with the foaling .


----------

